# just wondering?



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

this is for you guys that shoot target. i was wondering if you guys had target bows to shoot or if you shot your hunting bows for target. i shoot my vectrix xl for target and its also my hunting bow. im thinking about buying me a target bow next year. i have my 3d shooting setup that i shwitch back and forth from. my uncle has been 3d shooting for 25 years. so hes pretty good, but he said that having a target bow right now would be a big change switching from 3ding to hunting, thats why i dont have one.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, i dnt use the SAME bow, but i use the same type of bow.
I shoot a Mathews Conquest 4 with a scope and Carbon Express Arrows for 3-D (ASA) and Spots. And I also shoot a Mathews Conquest 4 with pins for hunting.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

strictly target 
i DONT do hunting with this bow
if some one did i would have to kill them:embara::tongue::wink:
lolololol


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

i got a hoyt katera and i use it for both 3d and hunting
i really dont think its worth it 2 buy two bows. 
its like with people and buying new bows
its all in your head
if you get good enough at your hunting bow youll be good enough to shoot target with it...
just practice repetition


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i have a different bow for each
Hunting
Spots
Outdoors
3d


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i use my hunting bow for 3D and spot but i put on my scope and 3d stabilizer on it. i think im going to get a target bow next year tho.


----------



## carlyse_09 (Oct 9, 2008)

goodluck....that sounds interesting...i think i should know more about that...


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i have my 2 target and one hunting never can tell wat happens on the range


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I personally have 2 bows (currently) 
1 is for 3D
1 is for hunting 
and i am looking into a bow for targets (indoor & outdoor)


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i use my x-force ss for both hunting and 3d , i wish it didnt have as short of ata so it would be better for 3d.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

12ringbuster said:


> this is for you guys that shoot target. i was wondering if you guys had target bows to shoot or if you shot your hunting bows for target. i shoot my vectrix xl for target and its also my hunting bow. im thinking about buying me a target bow next year. i have my 3d shooting setup that i shwitch back and forth from. my uncle has been 3d shooting for 25 years. so hes pretty good, but he said that having a target bow right now would be a big change switching from 3ding to hunting, thats why i dont have one.


i think that there's no reason you _can't_ use your Vectrix XL for spot shooting. you gotta remember though that if it's over 60#, it's illegal for indoor and outdoor target shooting. i'm assuming that you shoot pins and a short stab for hunting; if you get yourself a nice set of target stabs (28" main rod for a start, 8-10" side rod to offset the weight of the sight, if you like), you bow will be better balanced and forgiving in that respect for the accuracy needed for spot shooting, especially outdoor. you can also get yourself a target sight and a magnified scope, but pins would be fine for indoors. it doesn't need to be anything fancy and super expensive, just a target sight with an elevation bar and a little scope and it'll be just fine. you may find that you'll need a different peep if you this route, though. those are basically the only two changes you'd need to do to have yourself a spot bow without actually buying a spot bow. however, dedicated spot bows like for example the Ultra Elite and Pro Elite from Hoyt are designed with a higher brace height and longer ATA than hunting bows, both of which increase the overall forgiveness of the bow.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> i think that there's no reason you _can't_ use your Vectrix XL for spot shooting. you gotta remember though that if it's over 60#, it's illegal for indoor and outdoor target shooting. i'm assuming that you shoot pins and a short stab for hunting; if you get yourself a nice set of target stabs (28" main rod for a start, 8-10" side rod to offset the weight of the sight, if you like), you bow will be better balanced and forgiving in that respect for the accuracy needed for spot shooting, especially outdoor. you can also get yourself a target sight and a magnified scope, but pins would be fine for indoors. it doesn't need to be anything fancy and super expensive, just a target sight with an elevation bar and a little scope and it'll be just fine. you may find that you'll need a different peep if you this route, though. those are basically the only two changes you'd need to do to have yourself a spot bow without actually buying a spot bow. however, dedicated spot bows like for example the Ultra Elite and Pro Elite from Hoyt are designed with a higher brace height and longer ATA than hunting bows, both of which increase the overall forgiveness of the bow.


i dont shoot, my hunting setup for target. i have a sureloc sight and a viper scope, i also have a 30 in aep stabalizer and a v bar on it.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I have always shot my hunting setup for 3D so I can get more experience with it to be more confident in the woods. However, I do use a 32" stabilizer every once in a while just to have fun with it. I just bought an 82nd Airborne, so now I have an even better 3D rig than my old ViperTec......:darkbeer:


----------

